
Twitter Not Denying Facebook Acquisition Rumors - domino
http://www.lockergnome.com/social/2011/02/14/twitter-not-denying-facebook-acquisition-rumors/
======
profitbaron
A Facebook acquisition makes sense because, if Facebook wants to be the centre
of all of social interactions on the web or at least control them then, it
needs to own Twitter’s platform or at least have a deep partnership with the
Twitter platform.

